# will passat b5,5 seats fit b6 car?



## Elisvk (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello.

I own a 2008 vw passat with these terrible plush seats which I hate.

I saw nice leather seats from a "1996-2001 passat". 

Does anyone know if these are direct bolt in seats or very minor modification?

Both front and back seats.

Thanks a ton!


----------



## fvtec (Aug 17, 2005)

Not going to be a direct fit. 
The front seat don't mount the same at all. Better chance or gent mk5-6 front seats to fit from gti-jetta


----------



## VWBKYM (Feb 2, 2010)

Get the CC sport seats instead. much better look and better bolsters


----------



## AzzyG (Nov 16, 2015)

*Any joy*

Did you manage to find out what seats would fit? I have a 2007 Passat and I find the seats too narrow so i would love to find alternatives but no-one will give me a definite answer.


----------

